# miscarriage



## maria21 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi
sorry i keep posting but i am going out of my mind here with no symptoms ..wot are the chances of a missed miscarriage after seeing the heartbeat at 11 weeks ...i just wish i cud relax and enjoy this pregnancy thanks again love maria xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The chances of you miscarrying are decreasing rapidly with each day at your gestation, so please try to relax.  I would normally advise you to ring the hospital and they may scan you for reassurance, which you are welcome to do, but will you still worry again next week again?  Although I can't say 100% that nothing will happen, you have no reason to be concerned, as you have had no bleeding, or pain and the loss of symptoms is normal.  Try and calm down a bit, and you will be feeling movements in a few weeks, and that will make things easier.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

